# Pre GH cycle question



## kc119 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey guys - I'm new here, was considering doing a GH cycle but had a couple questions, I did read through the post by RedBaron which was extremely helpful.

Stats
age: 36
weight: 186
height: 5'9
cock: short

Goals
Add 10 lbs of lean muscle within a year

So I was on TRT last year, it caused a lot of issues with my thyroid, TSH levels were very elevated causing hyperthyroidism symptoms, heart palpitations, fatigue  and flushing so I discontinued it. I'm looking for a solution that may cause less sides with similar and slow results, I'm not looking to be huge but grow at a nice rate without so many plateaus. I've been training since i was 15, i am not new to diet/training/rest, i have everything in check and can provide current progress pics, im about as lean and big as what my "natural" muscular genetics (yes i i hate the term too) will allow. 

Would you guys recommend me staying away form GH if I had so many issues with TRT? that was with the injections, I also did the pellets without all the sides


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 4, 2017)

Was your TRT prescribed or self medicated? I ask because it's rare to get such a side effect from it and makes me wonder if you had a condition pre-TRT or if it was a gear issue (if not legit pharma).

I would recommend you stay away from GH because, alone, it is completely useless for muscle growth. Completely useless. It needs to be combined with AAS, or insulin, to do anything remotely worthwhile in this department.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 4, 2017)

Lol at the short cock


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 4, 2017)

Lol wtf that's pretty funny 
Cock:short   

Skinny too? Or like a tuna can?


----------



## kc119 (Nov 4, 2017)

It was prescribed, the brand was pharma, pretty confident. Yeah I wasnt expecting the sides either, it they didnt really come on until after a month or so... the heart palpitations and short of breath bothered me the most. These symptoms completely stopped after i discontinued and looking at my labwork the only thing elevated was TSH and lower T4. I gave double red to confirm my Hemocrit was down which was only at 17 pre donation. Frustrating b/c i would love to do a real cycle, all i know to do is discuss possible pre-existing thyroid issues with my doc


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 5, 2017)

GH will help you SC condition....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2017)

Agree with zilla. Gh won't do much if anything. And you don't cycle GH anyway. You stay on for as long as you can possible afford to.


----------

